# Gaggia classic 2010



## ttwlr (May 6, 2015)

Just picked up a 2010 classic on shpock for £10,

just wondering why these one's have two pipes in the water container.

was sold cheap as it was blocked up, but I've sorted that out now.


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, a tenner!


----------



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

nice result that mate, its worth that to break up and sell for spares.

one of the pipes is a return pipe (i think)


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

One is a feeder to boiler and the other connects to opv and returns water to the tank


----------



## ttwlr (May 6, 2015)

All running fine


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

amazing price







and glad you fixed it


----------

